
The Pied Piper of Pay - vladimir
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/0622/software-internet-innovation-digital-tools.html
======
hopeless
How did they get this article so wrong? 37signals charging for Ruby on
Rails?!!!

What sort of journalism is this?

